

Holiday Inn UK: Using "bed warmers" to bring temperatures up to 68F - cwan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2010/01/markets_everything_bed-warmer_edition

======
NonEUCitizen
Holiday Inn is pirating ideas from a Chinese story... :-)

[http://hubpages.com/hub/Twenty-Four-Stories-of-Filial-
Piety-...](http://hubpages.com/hub/Twenty-Four-Stories-of-Filial-Piety-19)

